# Is your skin colour important to you ?



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 3, 2016)

Why would that be ?

What is the attraction of "racial purity" ?

*Tommy Says* - It doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 3, 2016)

You are obsessed with color.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

Skin color is important to me. I like anything from a tan color to dark chocolate brown. Pale skin can signify poor health.

There is really no such thing as racial purity unless you are one of the various African countries. Everyone else came from Africans in one way or another.


----------



## Compost (Oct 3, 2016)

My skin color is my skin color.  The only time I give it any notice is when I put on a shirt that doesn't look good with my undertones.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2016)

From what I have witnessed in life, being blue or gray is not a good thing.


----------



## 320 Years of History (Oct 3, 2016)

I truly have no answer to your question,OP.  Yours is a question that has never crossed my mind before.  I've thought about why I'm glad I'm male and not female, but not about why I'm glad I'm white and not non-white.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 3, 2016)

I think that this ends any chance of a proper discussion on this subject.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 3, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why would that be ?
> 
> What is the attraction of "racial purity" ?
> 
> *Tommy Says* - It doesnt bother me at all.


I do wonder why I'm half white and half brown...


----------



## norwegen (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes, it's important to me.  When start to turn yellow, I get worried.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 3, 2016)

norwegen said:


> Yes, it's important to me.  When start to turn yellow, I get worried.


That jaundice coming back?


----------



## norwegen (Oct 3, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it's important to me.  When start to turn yellow, I get worried.
> ...


Every couple years.  Once, I almost turned blue.

But then I wised up and went conservative.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 3, 2016)

It seems to me that how one feels about the color of their skin is less important than how one feels about the color of the skin of others...


----------



## Anathema (Oct 3, 2016)

To me, no. To my wife, yes. 

I'm Caucasian, but with a very obvious facial port wine stain. It covers pretty much the entire front hemisphere of my head. 

My wife is Puerto Rican, with the light tan colored skin very common to individuals of that heritage.

Neither of our skin tones are a,concern of mine. After 42+ years, even comments about the birthmark don't faze me. On the other hand, my wife turns into a pitbull whenever she believes someone has disparaged my birthmark.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 3, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why would that be ?
> 
> What is the attraction of "racial purity" ?
> 
> *Tommy Says* - It doesnt bother me at all.



Is age spots considered a race? If not, I don't care


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why would that be ?
> 
> What is the attraction of "racial purity" ?
> 
> *Tommy Says* - It doesnt bother me at all.




It douesn't bouther youu at all?


----------



## Rocko (Oct 3, 2016)

It is to me...that's why I go tanning twice a week.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> From what I have witnessed in life, being blue or gray is not a good thing.




Yeah, the Civil War was hell.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2016)

Blue is only bad when it involves balls.


----------



## social philosopher (Oct 4, 2016)

I am white and proud to be so. The Caucasian race is responsible for many of the cultural, political and technological advances in this world.


----------



## social philosopher (Oct 4, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > From what I have witnessed in life, being blue or gray is not a good thing.
> ...



You know. despite contrary beliefs, the Civil War was not fought to free the slaves. In fact, most northerners could have cared less about that part of it. While many considered slavery reprehensible, which it is, the war was fought to preserve the union.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 4, 2016)

The color of my skin is very important to me.

Every time I go to the determatologist to have yet another skin cancer carved out, I wish I had been born with skin much darker.


----------



## social philosopher (Oct 4, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why would that be ?
> 
> What is the attraction of "racial purity" ?
> 
> *Tommy Says* - It doesnt bother me at all.



Having a belief in racial purity is not in itself racist. It is common and normal to have attractions to those most like yourself. It would only be expected that a person would wish to have progeny like themselves. Appearance, demeanor, and other characteristics are all those one would wish to find in their children.

In essence there are those who wish we all would become more homogenized. What this means is that any sense of individuality, any treasures we have as a result of our diversity would be lost forever. We need to revel and exploit our differences in positive manner.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2016)

My skin color, just is... what it is...I know it, it's inborn...it's never thought about consciously, because every inch of me just knows it is what it is...  that does sound whacky but I guess I am having a hard time explaining it in words...


----------



## Camp (Oct 4, 2016)

Skin tone can be very important to teenage girls. It is important in determining the shades and colors of makeup, hair color, and even clothes. Heck, I learned recently it even matters with selecting eyeglasses.  That is some important stuff to some teenage girls and nowadays, pre-teens.


----------



## social philosopher (Oct 4, 2016)

Camp said:


> Skin tone can be very important to teenage girls. It is important in determining the shades and colors of makeup, hair color, and even clothes. Heck, I learned recently it even matters with selecting eyeglasses.  That is some important stuff to some teenage girls and nowadays, pre-teens.



That is a very good point. And certainly true. The application of awareness of skin tone and color has many more than just racial connotations.  Good job.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2016)

social philosopher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




I didn't ask.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 7, 2016)

Rocko said:


> It is to me...that's why I go tanning twice a week.


Uncle Tom.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 7, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


>


And then Freeman stumped for Hillary to attract black voters....

"She has always stood up for us"

Who is "us" Freeman?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



So categorize Freeman as a wealthy Hollywood Democrat. Gives you a better sense of who he is than a description of his skin color.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 7, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Treeshepherd said:
> ...


It doesn't change the fact that he is as racial as every other black Democrat out there.

He is full of shit.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> t doesn't change the fact that he is as racial as every other black Democrat out there.
> 
> He is full of shit.



The point is that in a post-racial world we don't define people by race.

Biologically speaking, we're all one race. Our differences are cultural.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 7, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > t doesn't change the fact that he is as racial as every other black Democrat out there.
> ...


That is pure bullshit.

There is no post-racial world and there will never be one.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> There is no post-racial world and there will never be one.



My daughter is 18 now. I've noticed that her generation is much less fixated on skin color. It's just not the huge identifying characteristic that older generations discuss incessantly. The world changes.


----------



## coldjoint (Oct 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why would that be ?
> 
> What is the attraction of "racial purity" ?
> 
> *Tommy Says* - It doesnt bother me at all.



You should have said this is a bait thread. Please bite.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 7, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > There is no post-racial world and there will never be one.
> ...


That will change, just like the people my age(who are the same generation as your daughter btw) changed when they went to college.

Her non-white friends are also almost certainly fixated on race(and have been since they were small children because of their parents and the media), just like the non-white people in my social circles.

You do understand what is happening on college campuses now, right?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



You're saying that race is promulgated as a wedge issue by the media and by older generations. That's sort of what I'm saying as well.
I think our main disagreement is that I think time will solve the problem on its own.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 7, 2016)

coldjoint said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Why would that be ?
> ...


The proper answer is not controversial. What problem do you have with it ?


----------



## coldjoint (Oct 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> coldjoint said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



If you have an answer why did you ask.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


My kids went to a diverse school and my Daughter goes to a top Uni.None of them see race as an issue for anyone who lives in the current age.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 7, 2016)

coldjoint said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > coldjoint said:
> ...


I was keen to understand what drives the hatred that I see on this board.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 7, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Treeshepherd said:
> ...


Young minorities might not be as quick to jump on the racial bandwagon as their parents and grandparents, but they really don't need that much of a push.

Young whites on the other hand are starting to become more racial than their parents were because they are seeing that the "white privilege" which supposedly propelled their ancestors to success is clearly not there for them in a increasingly non-white western world(the only part of the world where white people have any real power).

The media also is becoming more openly anti-white with each passing day.



There will never be a post racial world. 

I am telling you this as a millennial.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Treeshepherd said:
> ...


Either she is in total denial, or you just don't actually know your daughter.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


No. We are just a bit higher up the food chain than some.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


So she is in denial.

Racial bullshit is drummed up by every university every single day.

I bet you don't even know the racial situation going on with the BBC either.


----------



## westwall (Oct 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why would that be ?
> 
> What is the attraction of "racial purity" ?
> 
> *Tommy Says* - It doesnt bother me at all.








Only when I turn red from sunburn.  That crap is annoying!


----------



## westwall (Oct 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> coldjoint said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...







Look into your own soul then.  You are one of the grossest examples of bigotry here.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


No it isnt. You make things up to support a load of bollox. In the UK people generally get along ok.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## westwall (Oct 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...







Sure thing dude.  You can peddle your bullshit to the uninformed twits like yourself, but those of us who can read know otherwise.  Why lookey here....  The Telegraph says you're full of shit too.


*UK is violent crime capital of Europe*

*UK is violent crime capital of Europe*


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 7, 2016)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


You are one sad fucker. You use a link on crime from 2009 to prove what ?


----------



## westwall (Oct 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...







That you are full of shit.  What else.  If you have something more recent that shows a marked decrease in crime you would have posted it.  Surprise surprise.  You didn't.  I'm actually happy.  I don't need to lie to try and make my point like you must do.  How do you go through life being such a vacuous, uncaring, prevaricating, sort of human?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 7, 2016)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


If you get off on being random good for you. Generally you are too fucking stupid to discuss anything with an adult. Fuck off and play with your lego you dumb fuck.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2016)

Interracial Couples and Marriage More Accepted Among Americans | Huffington Post


----------



## westwall (Oct 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...









Dude.  You're sputtering.  SLOW down and try and think of something better.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2016)

Fact Sheet: The Decline in U.S. Fertility


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2016)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/02/12/us-births-decline/1880231/


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why would that be ?
> 
> What is the attraction of "racial purity" ?
> 
> *Tommy Says* - It doesnt bother me at all.




Everyone I ever knew that was obsessed with racial purity was always an unhappy person.  Grew up in a multi -ethnic environment since I was 4, so i guess I was brainwashed,    I don't care or think to much about my own skin color as it pertains to self worth.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 7, 2016)

Dare ask that of  the so called " black lives matter" people. They get alarmed and use pejoratives that usual end in "ism". We are supposed to be post racial but  race  seems to be  all liberals   worry about. So if I answer "yes it matters", it can be broken down into   "am I  a white racist VS am I a poor minority being victimized by whites" question. None of the above, tired of these baiting games.


----------



## coldjoint (Oct 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> coldjoint said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



People asking questions like the one you asked make sure it will always be an issue. You give the hate somewhere to drive to. It is no more that race baiting and feigned superiority of people supposedly devoid of human frailties

I say that because you claimed to have a proper answer. I hope you realize what that says about you.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> coldjoint said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




Sometimes other emotions can be confused for hatred.  Some people just joke around, other ones have moments of anger at what someone says, but thats not the same thing as hatred.   Strong opinions can also be confused for hatred,  but that's really hard to say, it's easy to misjudge on a message board as a lot of inflection is lost in translation.  Like racism, hatred is one of those words that gets applied very liberally but not necessarily correctly.
IMHO


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 7, 2016)

My daughter is the president of the high school BSU. Her race is very important to her. She is such a good leader there are now asians, mexicans, and a few whites in the BSU.  I am proud of what she did in building the club and educating children of other races along with the other Black students.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Dare ask that of  the so called " black lives matter" people. They get alarmed and use pejoratives that usual end in "ism". We are supposed to be post racial but  race  seems to be  all liberals   worry about. So if I answer "yes it matters", it can be broken down into   "am I  a white racist VS am I a poor minority being victimized by whites" question. None of the above, tired of these baiting games.



But YOU never seem to tire of option C: "I am a white victim, therefore my own personal racism is justified"


----------



## MaryL (Oct 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Dare ask that of  the so called " black lives matter" people. They get alarmed and use pejoratives that usual end in "ism". We are supposed to be post racial but  race  seems to be  all liberals   worry about. So if I answer "yes it matters", it can be broken down into   "am I  a white racist VS am I a poor minority being victimized by whites" question. None of the above, tired of these baiting games.
> ...





Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Dare ask that of  the so called " black lives matter" people. They get alarmed and use pejoratives that usual end in "ism". We are supposed to be post racial but  race  seems to be  all liberals   worry about. So if I answer "yes it matters", it can be broken down into   "am I  a white racist VS am I a poor minority being victimized by whites" question. None of the above, tired of these baiting games.
> ...


You never tire of taking things out of context  and exaggerating for a cheap shot. It's an art form you are good at. Interpreting facts, not so much. For instance, you pretend Japan never started WWII and ignore the horrors they committed, but play up the Hiroshima thing. Your take on anything is biased and prejudiced. So give it a break already.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




No, I do not.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 8, 2016)

Oh Yes you do, your g


Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yes, yes you do.  You are really good at denial, and race baiting. reality isn't your strong suit, buck-o. Give it up.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Oh Yes you do, your g
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> ...




I have denied nothing. In fact, I could not ask the question you have run from twice if I did. As for race baiting, how many times have you whined about your hatred of Mexicans on this forum?


----------



## MaryL (Oct 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Yes you do, your g
> ...


You are a study in denial.  Ever dawn on you perhaps I have been a victim of illegals and have a perfect  right to opine here? NO? Think again.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




Your insistence alone carries no weight.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...





Thanks for proving my point - again.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You are pointless, yet again searching for one. race baiting hater.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Oh, so insist YOU. Funny how that works.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




Show me this denial you imagine. An exact, direct quote to support your claim. Hurry it up.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Really? l don't cut and post your silly little posts, I just read enough of them to get a overall picture of where you are coming from. Possibly  Asian (or a poser) , male, under 35. Am I right so far?  The spelling  grammar thing tells me you are moderately well educated. Yet you are so inflexible when it comes to race, that makes you seem rather ambiguous it makes you seem guilty. Keep posting, I will figure you out eventually.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




= you are full of shit and you know it


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> ....Possibly  Asian ......




I've already told you I am an American of Irish ancestry. The dementia is really affecting the old memory, huh?


----------



## MaryL (Oct 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > ....Possibly  Asian ......
> ...


Ok, you did.  (So am I. Funny how that works). We go to another level now. Anglo.  Male?  Income? Wealthy?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> ....under 35. Am I right so far?  .....




No.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 8, 2016)

Common now.  I would rather live with my illusion of Unokatre being a  24 year old Asian male living in San Francisco. Not some 45 year old uber liberal  white male washed up has been  karate instructor with a guilt complex.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Common now.  I would rather live with my illusion of Unokatre being a  24 year old Asian male living in San Francisco. Not some 45 year old uber liberal  white male washed up has been  karate instructor with a guilt complex.







All of your delusions would be wrong in any case. You suck at guessing.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Common now.  I would rather live with my illusion of Unokatre being a  24 year old Asian male living in San Francisco. Not some 45 year old uber liberal  white male washed up has been  karate instructor with a guilt complex.
> ...


In any case. And yours are better?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



I don't guess.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 8, 2016)

Ooo Kaaay, meanwhile back at the ranch: Should we care what wealthy posers  think?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Ooo Kaaay, meanwhile back at the ranch: Should we care what wealthy posers  think?




Why? And how would we know? And why would we care?


----------



## MaryL (Oct 8, 2016)

Let me add a little depth to this. Got a year or two?  Really? Blacks lie a lot and exaggerate, illegal aliens lie a lot to, lies are what  we do to gain advantage and pity. Truth is a scarce commodity, we loath reality, isn't that right surfer dude UNKO?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Let me add a little depth to this. Got a year or two?  Really? Blacks lie a lot and exaggerate....




And now you're going to whine when I point out that you are a fucking racist POS, right?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> ..... surfer dude UNKO....




Wrong again, dopey.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 8, 2016)

I'd like to be scarlet in skin color.  I'm betting somebody would find a reason to bitch about me being scarlet.


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 14, 2016)

I love my skin color but that does not mean I hate other colors!
I'm just trying to love my body


----------



## Tilly (Oct 14, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why would that be ?
> 
> What is the attraction of "racial purity" ?
> 
> *Tommy Says* - It doesnt bother me at all.


How very big of you


----------



## Tilly (Oct 14, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I think that this ends any chance of a proper discussion on this subject.


Talking of yourself in the third person helped


----------



## Tilly (Oct 14, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why would that be ?
> 
> What is the attraction of "racial purity" ?
> 
> *Tommy Says* - It doesnt bother me at all.


What does Tommy think is 'the attraction of racial purity'?


----------



## Tilly (Oct 14, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> The color of my skin is very important to me.
> 
> Every time I go to the determatologist to have yet another skin cancer carved out, I wish I had been born with skin much darker.


Aww, I hope that's a joke


----------



## Tilly (Oct 14, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Treeshepherd said:
> ...


So she thinks race issues don't  exist among 'anyone who lives in the current age'? (Where else would they be 'living', btw?) And she's at uni? Lol.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 14, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> coldjoint said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


It would be more useful for you to examine and seek to understand your own many hatreds.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 14, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


BLM has come to the UK. You and your daughter should tell them to stop being silly and that  'race issues don't exist among those living in the current age'. Lol. What a load of utter garbage, as per usual


----------



## Tilly (Oct 14, 2016)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > coldjoint said:
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Tilly (Oct 14, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Not long ago you were whining that Brexit had led to a rise in racism!!!
You're digging yourself into yet another hole, daffy. Lol.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 14, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > The color of my skin is very important to me.
> ...




 Thanks, my friend!

No Melanoma yet, at least, but the combination of my chosen profession and that pink Irish skin of mine has resulted in quite the bit of protest on the part of my skin over the years.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 14, 2016)

westwall said:


> Dude.  You're sputtering.  SLOW down and try and think of something better.




 Asking Tommy Taint to think is like asking Danny Devito to dunk a basketball.

It just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 14, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Oh that's good news  and also that you keep an eye on the situation.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 14, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Common now.  I would rather live with my illusion of Unokatre being a  24 year old Asian male living in San Francisco. Not some 45 year old uber liberal  white male washed up has been  karate instructor with a guilt complex.
> ...


 Yes,  I do. People fool me all the time, makes me skeptical of the whole human race. So you are a "OLDER" white male. OK  So why the moniker? Pick that out of a hat?  Off topic , I know.


----------



## Mudda (Oct 14, 2016)

If I was black, I'd be worried.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 14, 2016)

Mudda said:


> If I was black, I'd be worried.


You should be more worried if you have recessive white genes.


----------



## Mudda (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > If I was black, I'd be worried.
> ...


Why? Will that turn me black?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


You cant be that lucky. Only your descendants will get to be Black.. With recessive genes your whiteness gets bred out of existence.


----------



## Mudda (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Sorry, we already evolved the black out of us. We ain't going back. Like the old saying : "once not black, never going back".


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


You are a mutation not an evolution. If you were an evolution you wouldnt be recessive. Check with your women. The saying is "once you go Black you never go back."


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

Being black must be difficult with its immediate association with low intelligence and violence.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Being black must be difficult with its immediate association with low intelligence and violence.


Being Black is absolutely awesome. You are automatically more valuable as a human. You get all the women. Youre stronger, better looking, smarter etc etc etc and you dont smell like wet dog.


----------



## Mudda (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


>


She's talking about her hair, fool.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Being black must be difficult with its immediate association with low intelligence and violence.
> ...


Odd. Then why are blacks associated with low intelligence and violence? It's pretty much a global thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


She is talking about her men fool.

See this guy reallly thinks thats his kid.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


White people have to feel better somehow since they are recessive. I dont mind that you need to disparage others to feel good about yourself. I am a giving person.


----------



## Mudda (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nothing in that meme points to her talking about her men. It's just another one of your obsessions about white women.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Nothing in that meme points to her talking about her hair. Its just you hoping to god you dont run into the same issue one day.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


When i mentioned global I meant just that. From Asia to Europe and to the southern hemisphere, blacks are uniformly considered to be of little intelligence and violent. Even in black countries and society, being lighter skinned is considered an advantage. Your problem is not just with whites, but with the world and even more so, yourself.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Of course there are recessive people all over the globe that need comfort. That doesnt change the fact that you are recessive and need a pick me up in confidence. The vast majority of the world knows the inherent dominance of the Black race in all aspects of humanity.


----------



## Mudda (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're copying me again, how cute.
And I'm white and blonde, so no need to dye my hair.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Being black must be difficult with its immediate association with low intelligence and violence.




An association made by racist meatheads.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


I' mocking you. There is a difference.

I know your white and blonde. Both are recessive traits. You may not dye your hair but you do need to do something to keep the hair lice out.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The world certainly knew where to find slaves. Now, tell us your jungle bunny civilization stories to support your "inherent dominance"  theories. Those are always fun.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 15, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why would that be ?
> 
> What is the attraction of "racial purity" ?
> 
> *Tommy Says* - It doesnt bother me at all.



Oh Thomas!

The colour of someone skin matter not and I prefer the ladies to  be of the coffee colour than that British pasty white...

Oh and I am so white that when you turn off the lights you still need sunglasses at night!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


They first found slaves in europe actually. You should look up your recessive history. Now tell us your cave chimp civilization stories you need to bolster your confidence.

A million Europeans enslaved

Slavery in medieval Europe - Wikipedia

*"The major European languages, including English, used variations of the word "slave", in references to Slavic laborers of Byzantium."*


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No jumping up and down. OK? Now, some jungle bunny civilization stories, please?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Poor cave chimp.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 15, 2016)

No, it isn't except when I get too much sun. I worry about wrinkles at this point. I do think blacks have a stereotype to overcome and that's unfair but the stereotypes are totally without reason. many blacks do the exact opposite of what would make things better. Getting hostile and aggressive is not how they will solve racism.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why do you interact with such an idiot ? I am guilty of it myself but..........


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Well I'm bored right now. Its fun to mock him.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> No, it isn't except when I get too much sun. I worry about wrinkles at this point. I do think blacks have a stereotype to overcome and that's unfair but the stereotypes are totally without reason. many blacks do the exact opposite of what would make things better. Getting hostile and aggressive is not how they will solve racism.


i dont care that whites feel I should be passive in order to make things better for myself. You step out of line then you get dealt with aggressively. You act human and there is no issue. See how that works?


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > No, it isn't except when I get too much sun. I worry about wrinkles at this point. I do think blacks have a stereotype to overcome and that's unfair but the stereotypes are totally without reason. many blacks do the exact opposite of what would make things better. Getting hostile and aggressive is not how they will solve racism.
> ...


So, no jungle bunny civilization stories?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


I have some cave chimp stories but you already have heard all of them I bet.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


On your death bed you will count the wasted time and sigh. Thats how I am starting to feel about it.
These people are sub human slime.They cant be reached they cant be brought back to civilisation. They actually take a pride in their imbecility.

Having said that if you can get a chuckle out of it........................


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Tell Tammy your stories. He's Welsh so probably white and he'll eat 'em up. Throw in some stories about goat sex and he'll be your buddy for life.

Come on. This should be good!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


i'd rather talk about the slavery thing you are trying to deflect on. Why did you abandon it when I showed your history?


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


We already know your ancestors were slaves. That's why we need to counterbalance it with jungle bunny civilization stories. The gratuitous goat sex stories were to regale Tammy and so of course optional on your part.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


We know your ancestors were slaves. Why did you think they werent?


----------



## Mudda (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Putting dirt on your head gets rid of hair lice?


----------



## Mudda (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Putting dirt on your head gets rid of hair lice?


Like this?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

No like this.







and this. A white hair lice removal party?


----------



## Mudda (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> No like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the first picture from "girlfriends of the black community"?


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> No like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, obviously mud sharks. Now, how about some jungle bunny civilizations?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > No like this.
> ...


That first picture is from the townhall meeting at your trailer park community and the subsequent lice removal party.

The second picture is a school rally in the same community.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



we made you our bitches, so what?


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 17, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




we can supply a recent inter-racial crime report if you like.

Doubt if it would change much esp here in the states


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2016)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I've made plenty of you bitches personally. Besides I wasnt talking to you unless you and Meat head are boyfriends.


----------



## Mudda (Oct 18, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Asc, how is the Michael Jackson Skin Whitening Treatment coming along?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


You've lived with that disease your whole life. You tell me.


----------



## Mudda (Oct 18, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm already white. You wish you were white, it's obvious to everyone here.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 18, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


I know you are already white. Sucks to be recessive like you. Yeah right. I too want to attract lice and smell like a wet dog.


----------



## Mudda (Oct 18, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


More nonsense to cover up your inability to deal with the fact that you're black.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 18, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asc, how is the Michael Jackson Skin Whitening Treatment coming along?


He can't afford it since welfare doesn't stretch that far yet. I keep telling him to stop with bleach.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 18, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 18, 2016)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 18, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why would that be ?
> 
> What is the attraction of "racial purity" ?
> 
> *Tommy Says* - It doesnt bother me at all.



How strange that you encourage abortion among minorities then...


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 18, 2016)

Care4all said:


> My skin color, just is... what it is...I know it, it's inborn...it's never thought about consciously, because every inch of me just knows it is what it is...  that does sound whacky but I guess I am having a hard time explaining it in words...


In other words, you're a self hating white.

If you were black or brown, being the commie programmed shill you are, you would have proclaimed your minority status proudly.

But I'm sure you've taken a few of the "cultural humility" classes that the state likes us whiteys to take.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 18, 2016)

Cultural Humility: A Lifelong Practice


----------



## ThankU4votingTrump (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes, I remember as a child my grandmother telling me how lucky I was for being born white and Catholic.  I sometimes have nightmares about waking up and not being able to speak proper English and a craving for watermelon and the raping of white women.


----------



## ruly (Mar 20, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why would that be ?
> 
> What is the attraction of "racial purity" ?
> 
> *Tommy Says* - It doesnt bother me at all.



  You can cram your "racial purity" BS up your ass.  Nobody is "racially pure."  But you take what you have and work with it.  Also, in my town we have a fairly well integrated negroid community.  About 98% of the time that I see a negroid male out in public with a female, it is a white female.  And I doubt if the "racial purity" of those white women are of any concern.

  Next, there are far more differences between the different species of human rather than skin color.  I will include a couple pictures of reconstructed Homo erectus heads.  One is on a book called "Erectus walks amongst us."  From what I remember, every page was loaded down with reference sources.  Do the pictures look at all familiar to you?


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 20, 2017)

Skin color means nothing to me. What does matter is when people, either individuals or groups, use Race as a tool to get something.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 20, 2017)

social philosopher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



True. But at least once a week some wingnut in this forum swears that  "hundreds of thousands of Civil War soldiers "gave their lives to free the slaves". SMGDH.


----------

